# Drug modules



## Av8or007 (May 9, 2013)

We are looking at obtaining small new meds modules. Does anyone have experience with the ferno medication mini bag or the thomas  ems small drug kit? If so, any comments?  Pictures of your setup if you are using these modules would be great.


----------



## jgreenemtp (May 31, 2013)

I'll try to post pics tomorrow, but currently use the yellow Thomas medication kit. It sucks. You can't fit everything in it in a nice or organized manner. The elastic for the vials/syringes stretches and wears out easily. Also, I'm a fan of keeping prefilled syringes in their box to minimize medication error and ease in finding what you need and that's just not possible with the Thomas kit. 

StatPacks has a larger kit in which you can keep ampules, vials and prefilled syringes in their original packaging. I have never used it, but looks like an ideal kit especially if you carry quite a few medications in your formulary.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 31, 2013)

StatPack med module, in case you're curious. This carries our "first in" meds. We carry a larger module in our second bag with the back up/less used stuff.


----------



## Av8or007 (May 31, 2013)

Nice. We ended up going ferno meds mini kit. Works great.


----------



## feldy (Jun 5, 2013)

over time the plastic cover on the ampoule pouches break


----------



## v3nn3m (Jul 1, 2013)

i have a lock very similar to that and sometimes its very had to open, I would punch in code and use pliers to turn the nob


----------

